
The Weird Signal - r721
http://phl.upr.edu/press-releases/theweirdsignal
======
allencoin
For those skipping straight to the comments, they basically think it's 1 or
more geostationary satellites that happen to be in the path of the observed
star, Ross 128.

~~~
Darthy
So what's the likelihood of a naturally occurring geostationary satellite vs
one created by alien life?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think they mean a man-made geostationary satellite.

------
jerry40
Interestingly, we've surrounded our planet by sputniks which were invented as
a step to the stars but sometimes they make our interstellar eyesight less
sharp.

------
sillysaurus3
A good opportunity to ask: What does everyone here think the Wow signal was?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wow!_signal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wow!_signal)

I know it's just speculation, but it's fun to speculate. What could it have
been? Could any natural phenomena generate a signal like that?

It certainly wasn't a message aimed at us, or anything like that. But it did
happen, so I can't help but wonder what it likely was.

~~~
vecter
People think it's been solved:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=wow+signal+solved](https://www.google.com/search?q=wow+signal+solved)

~~~
andymockli
And apparently the Director of the OSU SETI program disagrees with those
people:

[http://naapo.org/WOWCometRebuttal.html](http://naapo.org/WOWCometRebuttal.html)

~~~
vecter
Nice find, looks like it's still a mystery.

------
gbugniot
Related to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14791143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14791143)

------
jzamora
Nice, very glad to see the telescope is still being used for some cool stuff.

------
dmux
It's probably someone microwaving lunch.

~~~
microwavecamera
"Damnit Bill do you have to eat that Hot Pocket right now? We're trying to
work."

